
The Personal Computer Is Dead - dobata
http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=39163
======
jleyank
... unless you need killer graphics, write code, run Linux, have concerns
about security, ... I can accept that the PC is dead FOR CONSUMERS, as they've
been buying way more than they need for years.

